# Waiting for Af after Provera tablets



## goonie4life (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi, I just need to vent a little bit!

This cycle i am due to start injections on day 2, my hospital gave me provera tablets to start Af because it was taking so long, It's now 5 days after the last tablets and still nothing, i'm getting a little worried/impatient/miffed...

I have had them before but i can't remember how long it took and the doctor said it would be "A couple of days"

Has anyone else had the tablets? and if so, how long did it take for Af to arrive?

Thanks xxx


----------

